# 5x5 tent how much cfm exhaust is to much



## DankHobbyist (Nov 3, 2014)

How many cfm extracted from 5x5 can you do before running into problems?  Is 950 cfm going to cause plants to get sunburn or drink to much?


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 3, 2014)

well I have a 4x4 tent and I have a fan that is i think around 420 cfm toned down to about half power and it sucking in pretty nice man lol 950 i think would just make your tent implode lol


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 3, 2014)

Glad I got overkill lol.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 3, 2014)

Major overkill!! lol 

I use a 435 CFM Hurricane 6" for my 4.5'x4.5' tent, and I keep it on low, with loads of negative pressure sucking in the sides of my tent. I wouldn't even want to know what 950 would do... like lowryder said, your tent would "implode" hahah


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't know how to Post links but can you guys go to my last post in tent growers club and chime in on my ventilation setup I laid out.


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2014)

Get a speed controller.


----------



## Sherrwood (Nov 7, 2014)

I use a 430 cfm in my 5x5 flower tent.
It runs at full power 24/7 with 2 - 1000 watt lights.
At night the tent gets closed up and the negitive suction works great, I leave the 2 bottom tent vents open and pull from above, fresh air all night, less chances of high humidity and mold.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 7, 2014)

How many Watts and temp diff in tent/room?


----------



## Sherrwood (Nov 7, 2014)

The tent is 5x5 with 2 - 1000 watt lights, the average temp during the day in the tent is 78-82 and the room temps outside the tent are 66-73.
The temps inside the tent get lower at night with the lights off, sometimes in the 60's.
If it's colder at night I'll turn down the fan via the $15 controller attached to it.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 8, 2014)

After some experience I'll shoot for 2 open gavita 600watt + a plasma  starting off with 2 plasma and an open (gavita) 600's.


----------

